# Solved: No Sound In Bioshock Suddenly



## DarkMan_X (Aug 9, 2000)

Ok. I've had Bioshock up and running for two weeks now. I hadn't played it in the last couple of days, and when I went to start it up last night, I got no sound whatsoever. This isn't the "no sound after the intro movie problem." It's no sound during the videos: the Nvidia video, 2k Games video, etc. I also get no sound in the menus or in the actual game, obviously. 

My first thought was that some other program was hijacking my audio so that Bioshock couldn't use it. However, I opened up iTunes and successfully played a song. I also opened up Tiger Woods 08 and had sound there. What gives?

Any ideas?


----------



## DarkMan_X (Aug 9, 2000)

Nobody?

I've updated to v1.1 of Bioshock, but the problem persists. The only thing I can think of that I did before this happened was that I rolled back to WMP 10. Would that have any effect?


----------



## DarkMan_X (Aug 9, 2000)

I just reinstalled WMP 11, and it still doesn't work.


----------



## DarkMan_X (Aug 9, 2000)

Reinstallation of Bioshock also failed to correct the problem.


----------



## DarklykraD (Jan 22, 2008)

Control Panel - Sounds And Audio Devices - volume tab - speaker setting - advanced - performance tab - hardware acceleration set to full and sample quality set to best - ok


----------



## DarkMan_X (Aug 9, 2000)

That was set to that setting, but the problem has now been solved. I installed the most recent audigy drivers (which I already had installed) and that fixed the problem.


----------

